# Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)



## Stingray (6. Oktober 2004)

Moin Moin

Nachdem ich es mit Streamern in Conil (Spanien) probiert habe #q :e #q :e (man beachte die Welle im Hintergrund. Gleich bin ich wieder bis zum Hals weg),
sind wir nach Cádiz gefahren. Da haben die Spanier ( ca. 10 Stück ) von einer 12m hohen Mauer mit der unten gezeigten seltsamen Montage geangelt. Köder waren Garnelen. Leider konnte ich nicht mehr sehen was sie damit gefangen haben, weil meine Freundin nach 10min so genervt hat#y , das ich weiter mußte. Groß können die Fische ja nicht gewesen sein, bei der höhe. Aber das Prinzip mit dem großen weißen ovalen und den vier kleinen weißen runden Schwimmern habe ich leider so schnell nicht begriffen ;+ ;+ .

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Tommy-Boy (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Tach!

Bist Du sicher, dass die Montage so richtig gezeichnet ist? Oder kam zuerst der große Schwimmer und dann die kleinen?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Stingray (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

@ Tommy-Boy

Die Montage war genau so wie auf der Zeichnung. Da bin ich mir sicher !

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Sind die kleinen Schwimmer fest montiert oder dienen sie vielleicht einfach als Pilotschwimmer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Sieht ja mal interessant aus, da würde mich auch Sinn un Zweck interessieren.
So ausm Bauch raus hätte ich gemeint, ass es sinnvoller wäre, die kleinen vor den grösseren Schwimmer zu setzen.
Vielleicht für Meeräschen??
Wie gross war denn die Montage/Haken ca.?


----------



## barsch_zocker (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

|kopfkrat Wie des funktioniert weiß ich nich, aber mein Nachbar hat mir letztes Jahr so n komisches weißes Ei aus Spanien mitgebracht. Es hat oben und unten ne Öse, an (der wahrscheinlich unteren) sind 2 wirbel dran|kopfkrat 

barsch_zocker


----------



## Stingray (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

@ Barsch zocker

Ja, so ein Ei war das. Und da hinter waren dann die weißen Kugeln im Abstand von ca.15-20cm.

@ Thomas9904

Das Ei hatte eine Länge von ca. 40- 50mm und die Kugeln einen Durchmesser von ca. 15-20mm. Hakengröße ca.8 . Vorfachlänge 1,5 -2m . Fische konnte man sehen. Könnten Meeräschen gewesen sein ( aus 12m Höhe schlecht zu erkennen). Waren aber bloß 30-40cm lang. Aber ob die Spanier auf die oder andere Fische geangelt haben weiß ich nicht. Da die Fische die man sehen konnte, ja an der Oberfläche waren, und Sie tiefer fischten. Und wenn Sie auf Meeräsche aus waren , und da so ein 60cm Klopper anbeißt, glaube ich nicht, das man den 12m hochzieht.|kopfkrat 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Hummer (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Ich denke, daß das der dicke Schwimmer das Gewicht des Bleis exakt ausgleicht und so den Köder am Schweben hält. Die kleinen Kugeln sind dann ultrasensible Bissanzeiger.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Karstein (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Ich tippe mal auf Lippfisch-Montage, zumal die Lippfische ja überall an den Molen zu finden sind. 

Die Hakengröße und die zwei Seitenarme erinnern mich an das Rig meines irischen Kumpels Gerry - die haben auf die Lippfische zwar ohne Pose geangelt, dafür aber mit identischer Zweihakenmontage. Essen wollte die Lippfische keiner wegen der vielen Gräten, die gehen nur in die Wertung beim Wettangeln ein (für die meisten Fischarten des Tages). Nach dem Vermessen und Wiegen werden die Lippfische dann als Köder für die Lobster-Pods benutzt - allerdings liegen diese Hummerköder zuvor ca. eine Woche in der Sonne. *brrrrr*


----------



## Greg (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Sowas ähnliches habe ich auch schon im Mittelmeer gesehen.War aber eine ziemliche Plumpsmontage. Mit überdimensoniert dicker Schnur u.s.w.

Gefangen wurden ,damit kleine Meerbrassen und Barsche.

Köder war alles mögliche Natürliche.Muschelfleisch,Garnelen und so ein merkwürdiger Teig.



cu


----------



## Palerado (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Auf der unteren Seite von dem Ei wird wohl ein Gewicht drin sein, aber dass das Ding schwebt glaube ich nicht.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das im Meer Sinn macht.


----------



## Stingray (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

@ Hummer

Also das Ei schwebte nicht. Lag wie eine Wasserkugel im Wasser.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## ChristophL (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Nicht jede Montage, die die Südländer nehmen ist auch wirklich sinnvoll.

So zumindest meine Erfahrung.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## arno (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Moin!
Bis auf die zwei Haken, hat da Ähnlichkeit mit dieser Aalmontage die im Moment in aller Munde ist!Aber warum dieses dicke Ei?


----------



## DerStipper (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Und wie soll mit soner Montage Aale fangen hab von ner neuen Aalmontage noch nix gehört*verwirrt ist*


----------



## arno (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Stand in einigen Angelzeitschriften die Methode.
Kommt glaube ich aus den Niederlanden!
Sieht asuf jeden Fall so ähnlich aus!


----------



## Sargo (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

Hy Christoph, das hast Du aber Recht. Ich habe in Portugal auch schon viel
Blödsinn gesehen. Nicht jeder ist ein Profi. Wenn man eine Zeit lang zuschaut, dann sieht man ganz genau wer viel fängt und wer gar nichts.

Grüße

SARGO #h  






			
				ChristophL schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jede Montage, die die Südländer nehmen ist auch wirklich sinnvoll.
> 
> So zumindest meine Erfahrung.
> 
> ...


----------



## drogba (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Seltsame Angelmethode in Cádiz (Spanien)*

ich weis was du meinst bei uns sieht die methode etwas anders aus hauptsächlich fängt man selektiv die grossen meeräschen meisten sind es aber ein paar haken merh damit diese sozusagen die meeräschen "reissen".Und es sind normaler weise auch keine einzel haken sondern kronen haken.achso@grag meisnet den teig den man sich auf die oberehandfläche legt danach in mund nimmt den teig mit samt haken im mund knetet??oder was war das fürn teig?


----------

